# Marriage and Surrogacy



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a wonderful sister who is going to be my surrogate    as I have to have a hysterectomy in the next few weeks due to cancer.  I have been looking on websites for information about surrogacy and have found that my partner and I have to be married for the parental order.  It says that the parental order application can be done after the baby is six weeks old and before the baby is 6months.  We were due to get married in two years but obviously now have to bring the wedding forward.  Due to the fact that it will take a few months for me to get over the hysterectomy I don't think planning a big wedding is an option, so we have therefore decided to have a very quiet family wedding at the end of the year.  I was wondering if any knows if I have to be married when the baby is born or can we wait to get married after the baby is born as long as it is before the 6 months time allowed before applying for the parental order?  Does this make sense?  

My sister and I started the fertilty treatment 2 weeks ago and I am going for my second scan next Friday to check my follicles.  I will keep you posted.  I am thinking         

Love

Lisabelle x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi lisabelle

Sorry cant answer your question about the marriage and parental order but just wanted to welcome to ff and send you loads of goodluck wishes for your treatment. 
What a wonderful sister you have 
Sorry to hear you have to have a hysterectomy , wishing you a speady recovery for that 

im sure the lovely surro ladies can help answer your questions

love
suzie xx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Lisabelle,
As far as I understand it you must be married, before the Parental Order, ie, six months max after the baby is born, but you do not have to be married when it is born.
So you can work out a rough time table, but obviously you don't know yet when your sister will get pregnant.
It sounds from your post that you are doing host surrogacy, so you have a max of 15 months from when your treatment takes place, 9 months before baby arrives, 6 months after.  That's if your sister gets pregnant on the first attempt.
Obviously you will want to look and feel your best for your wedding too, so a winter wedding sounds great.  How about Christmas, or New Year for a new start.
Hope the operation goes well and that your wedding is wonderful.
Good Luck
EJJB
  x


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Lisabelle

You must be married before you can apply for a Parental Order. To apply for the Parental Order you must send in your original marriage certificate.

Most people who are not married when they enter into a surrogacy arrangement tend to get married during the pregnancy. You can apply for a Parental Order when the baby is 6 weeks old, but MUST apply for the Parental Order before the baby is 6 months old.

Sorry to hear about your cancer. How wonderful of your sister to offer to help you. Good luck with your treatment.

Jayne.


----------



## saffire (Apr 17, 2006)

Jayne

Hw does one go about getting the parental order ? Plse advise ? also it that the same if we are doing surrogacy abroad eg russia or Kiev ? what would be the rules then ? we are married and so once we know that our surrogate is pregnant then would we apply for parental order in UK courts ?

what's required for this ? and what do we need to provide to whom ?

The fact that ist Russia or Kiev, would that have any bearings ?

We are looking at straight Surrogacy since my eggs are too old and poor quality

saffire

saffire


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Saffire

If the baby is born in the UK you can apply for a Parental Order when the baby is 6 weeks old. The applicants must also reside in the UK.

You will find advice on how to apply for a Parental Order on both the SUK (www.surrogacyuk.org) and COTS (surrogacy.org.uk) websites.

Surrogacy UK cannot give any advice regarding surrogacy overseas as we are only experienced in surrogacy within the UK.

I do know though that you cannot apply for a Parental Order unless the baby is born in the UK. 

If the baby is born outside the UK and you have not followed the correct procedures you will not be able to return to the UK with your baby. Please seek detailed legal advice from the UK before you go ahead with an overseas surrogacy arrangement.


----------

